
Library computers can block porn&mdash;but Wicca? ACLU says no - FluidDjango
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2012/01/library-computers-can-block-pornbut-wicca.ars
======
iterationx
Maybe she should browse the stacks of books that surround her for information?

